# January Jam



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

*1st Annual January Jam*

OK here it is for ON-ROAD Carpet Racing

Where: World of Hobbies and Games (http://www.theworldofhobbies.com/)
Cincinnati, Ohio
When: January 27 Friday-- Practice - Open 9:00 till 9:00
January Saturday 28 -- Racing - Open 7:00
Price: $20.00 first entry $10.00 second

Prizes: Minimum of 12 entries pays back $100 first in "A" $50.00 second in "A"
$25.00 third in "A" $35.00 for winning the "B"

Less than 12 entries pays back 50% of entries for first "A" -- 25 for 
second "A" -- 10% for third "A"

ALL traction compounds Paragon, Niftech, TQ products are ALLOWED. Look for Pre-registration at www.theworldofhobbies.com


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

New Dates


----------



## RTolle (Dec 19, 2002)

Hey guys. This is going to be a SWEET race. Awesome track and facility.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Also having a New Years Day race. Going to be a lot of fun. Come one come all.


----------

